# Hello!!



## IndyColts (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone! Name's Dave and I'm so happy to have found a place like this. I've been stalking it to see if it's for me and yes it was!! I'm currently keeping violins and idolos. Oh and 2 kids, non mantis. Nice to meet everyone!

Forgot to add. Go Colts!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## IndyColts (Dec 8, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you kindly for the warm welcome!


----------



## ismart (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :angry: you *S.O.B*!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 8, 2009)

You know what we call scum like you, buggerbutt people, thats the dingleballs from not washing your butt, and all the brown tolitpaper hang from ye old hairs!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## IndyColts (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you thank you for all the welcomes.


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 8, 2009)

Edit:

You are less than a man. Shame on you.


----------



## IndyColts (Dec 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hi Dave and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here!  If you're already keeping Violins and Idolos, you're a leg (or two) up in the mantis keeping experience. Looking forward to seeing you around the boards, pics, and hearing about your experiences. Again, welcome!


Thank you for the big welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2009)

:angry: and no more welcome.


----------



## wero626 (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome from california


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 13, 2009)

little did we know &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ismart (Dec 13, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> little did we know &lt;_&lt;


Yeah, What a scumbag he turned out to be! :angry:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 13, 2009)

IndyColts said:


> Thank you for the big welcome!


I take back my big welcome. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 13, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I take back my big welcome. &lt;_&lt;


[SIZE=36pt]+1[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2009)

I redid my welcome to! Go look


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 14, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I redid my welcome to! Go look


----------



## revmdn (Dec 14, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> You know what we call scum like you, buggerbutt people, thats the dingleballs from not washing your butt, and all the brown tolitpaper hang from ye old hairs!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

